# Kennwörter speichern (autovervollständigung IE)



## dfp (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ob sicher oder nicht, ich speichere meine Kennwörter im Internet Explorer mit der Funktion "AutoVervollständigen".  

Da mein Rechner immer langsamer wird, möchte ich diesen formatieren.
Danach wären ja aber alle Kennwörter weg. Gibt es eine Datei die ich speichern und nach der Formatierung wieder einfügen kann, damit ich auch nach der Formatierung wieder auf die gespeicherten Kennwörter zugreifen kann?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Iceripper (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

du kannst ja bei der Autovervollständigung nur die Formulare löschen, dann hast du trotzdem noch alle Kennwörter. So ist nur die Autovervollständigung bei Google oder anderen Websiten betroffen.

Oder einfach Firefox / Opera nutzen 

Mfg Andy


----------



## dfp (17. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, aber ich will/muss doch meinen PC formatieren. 
Irgendwo muss muss Windows oder der IExplore doch die Kennwörter speichern.

Und wenn ich diese Datei kopiere und später (nach der Formatierung) wieder einfüge, habe ich wieder alle Kennwörter. Oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2006)

Diese Sachen werden verschlüsselt in der Registry gespeichert:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\IntelliForms\SPW

ob es funktioniert, diesen Schlüssel zu exportieren und nach der  Neuinstallation wieder einzuspielen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Hier ist ein Tool, mit dem du die Daten anschauen kannst(falls du die Passwörter nicht mehr weisst).
http://www.codeproject.com/tools/PSExplorer.asp

Ich persönlich bevorzuge zum Backup solcher Daten  dieses Tool...ist allerdings keine Freeware


----------

